# Bad Crop News



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

AgNews...

Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/stocks_estimates_two_to_three_times_larger_than_last_year_NAA_Fran_Howard/


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Onlya bad report if you haven't already sold. Usually have this years crop sold before the seed is ever in the ground.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

mlappin said:


> Onlya bad report if you haven't already sold. Usually have this years crop sold before the seed is ever in the ground.


Depends on the residual effect to next years market.......cautiously optimistic is my position.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

The USDA has just found a significant amount of old crop beans . Ding Dang just now . It is amazing


----------

